# Another potential buy! Please look :)



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay well as some know i was supposed to go see another trailer on Monday but the owners ended up backing out last minute saying they would like to keep it til spring...:roll: talk about wasting someones time.

So today i was doing some browsing on craigslist and found this cute little 2 Horse Bumper Pull..

Heres what the ad says-
1989 Valley Two Horse Trailer
Redone two horse bumper pull, straight load with ramp. Newly painted and kick boards replaced. Wood floor is solid as well. 

So i called her and we chatted a bit and heres some more information that she gave me-
Its warmblood size, she bought it 6 years ago and used it to teach her Hanovarians how to load in a trailer. Its missing the divider but she said she could eventually get me a new one. There is something wrong with the wiring so im sure it will all need to be re-done. I think she said new tires were just put on. Its a Steel trailer as well. There is no title for it but Im sure there wont be too much of a problem getting a new one. She has garaged it so it hasnt been exposed to the elements. They fixed most of it up last summer. 
Shes asking $1,000 but negotiated to $850. Ive attached some pics so let me know what you think! thanks


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

No title is a huge red flag, I wouldn't touch it myself. No title can very well mean there's another owner out there that would thank you for recovering their stolen goods and you are out $850. Of course she could actually own the trailer and simply lost the title but in that case she should go apply for a lost title then sell the trailer.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well she said she bought the trailer 6 years ago from someone in Rhone Island and something how they dont give the titles back to you in RI. -- who knows though


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There are states where titles are not issued/required on trailers. I encountered this recently while shopping for trailers as we live right no the border of two states. The state we live in DOES use/issue titles, the state across the river does not. When I inquired with our BMV, where I would have to register the trailer, it was explained that I would simply need to apply for a title here in this state if/when I bought a trailer across the river. I would suggest contacting the DMV/BMV for the state(s) in question to inquire as to the specifics for those jurisdictions.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but i jsut looked on rhode islands DMV website and unless the trailer is over 3,000 pounds or newer then 2001 (that might only be for vehicles, not sure...) then they dont need a title.

The trailer is actually in CT right now. She bought it 6 years ago for $3,000 from a lady in RI. Should i ask for the vin and see if i can get it ran through the system or what should i do?

im kinda paranoid now haha. i was all excited to go see this trailer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In Ohio, trailers are not titled if they are under 4000lbs. This was changed from the previous 3,500lb limit. My flatbed is not titled because of this, but I do have a weight slip for it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I was just more worried that the trailer might be stolen because you never know without a title. But she is going to send me the vin so I doubt it's stolen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, didn't know some states don't require titles and licenses for trailers. New one for me.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

SC doesnt require them either.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Geez, around here you need a bike trailer liscensed!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The only thing around here that is designed to go on roads and has wheels is bicycles and there's debate about licensing those.


----------

